# recommended layout blinds



## brandenmcmullin (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi guys, ive only been hunting waterfowl for a year or so now and this will be my first layout blind i purchase. im looking for some suggestions on good blinds , good quality. from what ive looked at i like some avery blinds but not sure still. ive looked at the finisher migrator and power hunter. i know they are different and better in different aspects. looking for what one has better quality and will last a lot of hunts 5-6 times a week.

thanks


----------



## Flockshots92 (Jan 4, 2010)

How tall are you? I am a bigger guy and really like my Scheels layout blind it's one that Avery made for them. It has lots of space and I have had it for 2 seasons and has'nt broke or ripped anywhere. It would also help if you were to let us know the kind of fields you normally hunt.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hunter Specialties Hitman - I still think it's the best blind for the $$$ on the market right now. EASY to setup/takedown, roomy, and cheap.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree with Hustad for comfort and long hours in the blind it is tough to beat the hitman! They are kind of a pain to put together when you get them but it is well worth it!

If you are hunting in low cover areas I would suggest a power hunter!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't think you can go wrong with a lot of the blinds out there nowadays. I have a Finisher and Ground Force personally, and they both work well for me. The Ground Force takes about 30 seconds to set up, but the slides on the doors can be a pain in the butt if a bit of grit gets in there. The Finisher takes a bit longer to set up, but it also feels a bit studier than the Ground Force. Both have their pros and cons. Do some shopping around and get something on sale! Or better yet, buy one on the Nodak classifieds. That's where I got my Ground Force. Was only a season old and got it dirt cheap. Plus, it was already mudded


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Chris Hustad said:


> Hunter Specialties Hitman - I still think it's the best blind for the $$$ on the market right now. EASY to setup/takedown, roomy, and cheap.


x2 the only issue is transportation. if you have a short bed box on your truck then you need to put it in at an angle. these don't fold up into a back pack. My dad loves his and he is 65 years old. He sat in that thing all day long. I kid you not. we would be done with the morning hunt and he wanted to stay out in the field to see if anything else would come in and to take long naps. but he did this 3 times on our 5 day hunt so it is really comfortable. Its super easy and fast to setup in the field takes about 30 seconds and 5 seconds to lay back flat. It will take you about an hour to assemble it. It will be my next layout blind. My SUB is wearing out fast and the back rest is starting to tear out and i've only had it for 2 hunting seasons. plus the seat is worn and my ars gets a stage one pressure ulcer every time i use it.


----------



## brandenmcmullin (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks for the help. i mostly hunt cut corn fields and some hay and a little soy beans. ive been looking on the classifieds for some used ones but with me being in canada most people dont want to ship or it ends up costing more then a new one would with shipping.


----------



## JRinNE (Dec 31, 2010)

I've been using a X-Lander for the past 3 years, no problems, low profile, and really easy to set up.


----------

